# About ASUS M3N72-D slow



## tendouser (Dec 15, 2010)

I have this asus board with amd x2 2.70Ghz and Kingston 1GB 800Mhz DDR2. I feel it like a little slow sometimes. Do I have to buy Corsair RAM maybe?

Thanxs everyone!
Hello from Panamá


----------



## Niram (Jun 20, 2009)

Buy another ram stick of kingston, same model

you'll see great improvement in speed


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Mixing RAM brands/specs is always a crapshoot. Buying RAM is matched pairs is always the best option.


----------

